
The politics of artificial intelligence: an interview with Louise Amoore - rbanffy
https://www.opendemocracy.net/digitaliberties/krystian-woznicki-louise-amoore/politics-of-artificial-intelligence-interview-with-l
======
zeroname
We must not forget that the only alternative to letting machines make
decisions is to have people make decisions. If I had to put my fate in the
hand of either a somewhat racist regression model or a random human
bureaucrat, I'm not sure which one I would prefer.

~~~
perl4ever
I'm not sure that there really is a choice between letting machines make
decisions and having humans make decisions. Human decisions require machines
to implement these days, and machines are programmed at some level by humans,
so all decisions involve both components.

------
sgt101
I get the feeling that Amoore is making some good & important points very very
badly.

